# Reluctant anglers drafted in war on fish



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Balancing on some boulders along the Lamar River here on a recent afternoon, Dave Hallac clutched his fly-fishing rod and reeled in one of the outlaws.

"This is the enemy here," the park's chief scientist said after a close inspection of the trout, which had a silvery body with pale pink streaks and black speckles. "A full-blown rainbow."

Rainbow trout have been swimming the waters of Yellowstone, the U.S.'s first-ever national park, for more than a hundred years since early park administrators introduced them to enhance the fish offerings. For decades, fishermen have reveled in catching the prized game fish.

The goal, said Mr. Hallac, who oversees Yellowstone conservation programs, is to increase cutthroat fish stocks, benefitting both the park's biodiversity and anglers' fortunes. But the restoration plan is controversial among some fish lovers, who fear it will reduce the overall number of fish-and the tourists they lure.

... http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/10/19/reluctant-anglers-drafted-in-war-on-fish/


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I wish they'd been so conscientious about the wolves they introduced. Funny that they'll whine about a non-native fish yet import non-native Canadian wolves. :gaah:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Balancing on some boulders along the Lamar River here on a recent afternoon, Dave Hallac clutched his fly-fishing rod and reeled in one of the outlaws.
> 
> "This is the enemy here," the park's chief scientist said after a close inspection of the trout, which had a silvery body with pale pink streaks and black speckles. "A full-blown rainbow."
> 
> ...


Too many people, doing too much, to too many, for too much money, for nothing....


----------

